# Help with using Ubuntu 7.04



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, I just installed Ubuntu in VMWare & using it to type this messege right now. So far, it looks much like version 6.10. Here are few things I need help with

1) How to make a network share in Ubuntu & WIndows?

I have shared a folder using VMWare in Ubuntu & WIndows so that i can copy paste files between WIndows & ubuntu. Now in another VM Of WIndows XP the shared folder is easliy accisible, how to do it in Ubuntu?

2) I want to bring my firefox settings to Linux. For this i can simply copy the WIndows profiles folder to linux & it should work, right? So where is the profiles folder saves in Linux for firefox?

3) I need a password Manager for Ubuntu.

Actully if I can share files among WIndows & Linux in VMware I can just bring old things to Ubuntu straight.

More to come, someone plz help me in making a network share between Ubuntu & WIndows Vista\XP

OK I installed a password manager. KeypassX & the package was .deb which installed automatically on double click (neat). But where to launch it? There is no shortcut made on desktop or top menu bar.

Another things : What is the equivalent of C:\Documents & settings\user of WIndows in LInux? When I open my computer in Gnome, I get the FIlesystem drive showing & inside it are many files & folders. I went to the Home folder & then Saurav folder inside it, which shows 2 folders "Desktop" & "Examples". I just made a folder "FIles" here in which I will save everything. Guess this should be ok. This is more like my d:\ drive  equivalent where i save movies etc, right?

Right now I m using the Application -> Add\remove programs to remove useless stuff which I don't need like open office. Here again it asked to update the package information from net. Is package info = Some internet database of all apps?

ANy linux user other then mehul online on Yahoo? he is not at his desk.


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

for 1) u need to setup samba server for file sharing btw vista PC and linux PC.
2)firefox stores(in hidden files in UNIX or  dot(.) files) its config in ~/.mozilla/firefox/some directory.OR
/home/user/.mozilla/firefox.there is some random named dir inside check there for backup.
3)there are lot of them.search in synaptic package manager(menu SYstem>admin>)



> Another things : What is the equivalent of C:\Documents & settings\user of WIndows in LInux? When I open my computer in Gnome, I get the FIlesystem drive showing & inside it are many files & folders. I went to the Home folder & then Saurav folder inside it, which shows 2 folders "Desktop" & "Examples". I just made a folder "FIles" here in which I will save everything. Guess this should be ok. This is more like my d:\ drive equivalent where i save movies etc, right?


 In Linux,users are given groups and permissions that they can access.in menu>System>Administration>Users and Groups can help u in this.
/home/saurav is ur Home directory that means where u can freely work with all the powers.Linux file system hierarchy is "/" is the root file dir.also there is /root/ for root user also.all C:\>Program Files\directories are distributed in Linux to have the executables go into the /usr/bin dir and other config files for the program are at /usr/lib/dir
for filesystem explanation very well explained  read this post in this fourm for picwise explanation @:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=479107&postcount=12



> Right now I m using the Application -> Add\remove programs to remove useless stuff which I don't need like open office. Here again it asked to update the package information from net. Is package info = Some internet database of all apps?


 U need to get updated packages and new packages list from repositories using apt.if u prefer gui,use gnome-app-install(add/remove) or synaptic-press reload button.when finishes it will show u latest packages and upgrades similar is windows-update for vista.
In menu Press Applications>Accessories>Terminal to get a terminal.Now edit or look ur /etc/apt/sources.list for similarity as mine.u can add many a repositories.Now in gnome-terminal @ "$" prompt gedit is an editor for GNOME like wordpad in M$.


```
:~$gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
 ^ when prompted give ur password.(this can be all done via GUI in SYnaptic>Settings>repositories also!)
 Now copy either mine or edit urself:
My /etc/apt/sources.list:

```
# # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
# #
# # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#Ubuntu Security
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse

# # Ubuntu supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted

#
# # Ubuntu community supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse

# # Ubuntu backports project
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse

#### Proposed Multiverse ####
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse


#### Canonical Commercial ####
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
```

BTW have U seen 
*ubuntuguide.org 
for feisty?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

thanx atleast someone replied.

1) I went to System Menu -> Administration -> Shared folder it said to install 2 things SMP & NFS which I clicked ok to download. Now everything is installed here.

2) But, now what? I hope you know about VMWare. I went to VMware to edit this virtual machine. Now I enabled share & enabled a folder d:\downloads\ to be shared to the guest OS.

3) Now I get the shared folder WIndows in Ubuntu & I m asked to add a folder to it. Clicked on Add & it asks for path. Here is what I selected

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/2047/s2zz8.png

So I guess by this I shared my Ubuntu folder to WIndows, while I want to do reverse. See my WIndows shared folder in Ubuntu.

I am looking in Vista whether i disabled some service kya 

The file system problem is solved. I just made a folder in home\saurav\ Files besides desktop & example folder & save all my files in it


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

if u got files shared from Vista,try in Menu>Places>Network to launch nautilus network whether showing ur vista items.
edit: i found a neat howto on Mounting Windows shares permanantly on Ubuntu GNU/Linux.
*www.cyberciti.biz/tips/browse-a-samba-or-ms-windows-share-in-nautilus.html
*help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently

I am sorry.I dont know anything about vmware.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

hey, i haven't been able to share files yet but giving them a halt.

I installed few things using synaptic. Flash PLugin & VLC Player, KeypassX, gcursor.

 Right now making Ubuntu look more like OS X using a guide & have succeded in it a bit too . I m still looking for some Vista icon theme so that I can be a bit familier with the icon & UI. I downloaded avant window nevigatar which is a dock actully but it is tar.gz file which on extraction gives many files. How to install this? Is there some dock for Ubuntu available in Synaptic? plz tell me the name. FIrst change the UI & then the usability...maloom to ho ki main kar kya rahan hun.


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

install themes using menus>System>Preferences>Themes.open it and brows e to tdat tar.gz file.that's it will install.
Just do some research on menu for urself.
also be somewhat aware of the terminal,CLI tool in Linux.also be familiarised with some commands atleast.
*www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

Ya ya, themes installation is done. I m refraining from using the terminal as much as possible though I installed gcursor using sudo apt-get install gcursor in terminal

anyway, here is where i m so far. RIght now trying to customize GAIM for Macish look
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/5726/screenshotjr5.th.png

OK firefox is safari now.

Now how to change the GAIM icons & emoticons? Where are they saved


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

good one.for mouse cursor customizations goto menu System>preferences>Mouse:ointers
:~$ sudo apt-get install chameleon-cursor-theme 
^ is a nice theme or comix cursor or crystal cursor(i use!)

u can browse synaptic(search! ctrl+f) manager for mouse themes.the first thing i did with feisty is i installed blubuntu(blue theme) from synaptic.

do u got installed compiz (by default installed afaik) or beryl.

and do u have success with windows file share in Linux?
Use nautilus file manager(like win explorer) from Places>Network.
try connecting by giving the details by File>Connect to Server.
the guide i've given u already.hope u read the link
*www.cyberciti.biz/tips/browse-a-samba-or-ms-windows-share-in-nautilus.html

:~$ apt-get install gaim {pressed TAB key }
gaim                gaim-extendedprefs  gaim-otr
gaim-autoprofile    gaim-guifications   gaim-themes
gaim-data           gaim-hotkeys        gaim-thinklight
gaim-dbg            gaim-irchelper      gaim-xmms-remote
gaim-dev            gaim-libnotify      
gaim-encryption     gaim-meanwhile
^^ these are some options.
 gaim-guifications may be the theme pkg.wait will see:
:~$ apt-cache show gaim-guifications 
Package: gaim-guifications
Priority: optional
Section: universe/net

Description: toaster popups for gaim
 Guifications are notifications windows styled after those found in msn,
 deadaim, and newer version of aim, yahoo instant messenger, and a lot of
 other applications.  The notifications are user customizable/themable
 and a few example themes ship in the package.
for themes did u probed gnome-look.org ?
there is amsn for msn users.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

Nope, no compiz or beryl on VMWare. I wanted to get some shaodw effect below windows like Vista or OS X but I don't think that can work in VMWare.

No success in file sharing so far that I will check tomorrow morning.

SO, where are GAIM settings saved? I need to reach the folder \GAIM\pixmaps so that I can put new emoticons there.


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

igaim OS X style theme:
*gnome-look.org/content/show.php/iGaim+OSX+theme?content=55858


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

Thanx for the theme. But where do i put the extracted files?


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

^^i dont know much about gaim customizations. U need to install gaim-themes and related packages.btw it seems gaim changed its name to pidgin 
edit:found some link on:
*www.supriyadisw.net/2006/04/gaim-messenger-nuovext-icon-theme


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

THose are installed & i can see them too. But where is the gaim/pixmaps folder


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

^^ /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim/
for ur theme to work just do this:
press ALT+F2 to get run dialog

```
gksudo nautilus
```
browse to /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim/
now the extracted igaim theme;ie a "gaim" folder-copy the contents of that folder into /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim/


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

Phew, done atlast. I prefer the Tango icons for GAIM more then OS X Icons so atleast something familier. Thanx for the gksudo nautilas tip. I was wondering why is the paste option disabled in /usr/share 

Now configuring GAIM guification. 

There is an icon on the top menu at far right which on clicking gives option to shut down OS. Can I put inside the menu somewhere? I don't like it there.

& now coming to configure firefox. I m trying to find a way to copy paste between WIndows & VMware, might be able to just bring my firefox profile folder from there


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

^^  for gaining root access with nautilus every time,u can create a menu for nautilus(root) in ur Applications>System menu>nautilus(root) its easy.check it out below:

```
[B] How to browse files/folders as root user in Nautilus [/B]

 [LIST]
[*]To install File Browser (Root)[/LIST] gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Nautilus-root.desktop
[LIST]
[*][LIST]
[*]Insert the following lines into the new file[/LIST] [/LIST] [Desktop Entry]
Name=File Browser (Root)
Comment=Browse the filesystem with the file manager
Exec=gksudo "nautilus --browser %U"
Icon=file-manager
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=Application;System;
[LIST]
[*][LIST]
[*]Save the edited file
[*]Read [URL="*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_refresh_GNOME_panel"]#How to refresh GNOME panel[/URL][/LIST] [/LIST] [LIST]
[*]To browse files/folders as root user in Nautilus[LIST]
[*]Applications -> System Tools -> File Browser (Root)[/LIST] [/LIST]
```
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_browse_files.2Ffolders_as_root_user_in_Nautilus


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) How to make a network share in Ubuntu & WIndows?
> 
> I have shared a folder using VMWare in Ubuntu & WIndows so that i can copy paste files between WIndows & ubuntu. Now in another VM Of WIndows XP the shared folder is easliy accisible, how to do it in Ubuntu?


 If that is the only requirement you have then you don't need to have SAMBA or anything else installed but you need to have vmware tools installed. Once you do that, your shared folder will be available under /mnt/hgfs or something like that (don't remember exactly). Just install vmware tools and look under /mnt...you should be able to find something relevant.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> & now coming to configure firefox. I m trying to find a way to copy paste between WIndows & VMware, might be able to just bring my firefox profile folder from there


 iirc you were using VMWare 6 no? It has drag and drop support now. You can use that...?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

@ eddie

Ya I m using VMWare 6, but drag & drop is not working from Windows to Linux 

& VMWare tools, damn I forgot to install that one. I got 2 files one tar.gz & one rpm. How to install now? Is vmware tool for VMWare 6 available in deb ?

If I extract the tar.gz file it gives me a folder & I got instruction to run the install.pl file with admin privilage in terminal. I again did the gksudo nautilas & this time clicked on the .pl file to install the application drivers. It opened terminal & i just went on clicking enter enter so that it can take default location & now it is building the installer after asking me many more things. Damn, i do miss the .mo approch. Will tell here if it installes


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

just extract the .tar.gz file and run the vmware install script. u dun hafta do anything. it'll automatically install everything! 

as easy as 123..... 

just select the default options.. keep pressing enter.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

VMware tools installed. I just kept on pressing enter enter & in the end it restart X at 1024X768, the res i selected.

But I don't see any entry in Menus for VMWare tools? If I can share files, half of my problems will be solved as i can bring things from my friends home too who uses linux.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

you do not haf any menu entries for vmware tools. it installs the vmware svga driver, ethernet drivers, mouse drivers etc.

did u check out the documentation thing? it wud be usually /usr/share/docs/vmwaretools or something like that. it mite be of some help.

actually even i've installed vmware tools but didn't haf time to check it out (i need to share files b/w ubuntu and windows too!). am on a holiday for a week!!


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

Just restart your system and look for a directory under /mnt/hgfs. Your shares should be there.

As far as drag-drop is concerned. Have a look at this page
*www.vmware.com/products/beta/ws/releasenotes_ws60_beta.html


> # Cross-Platform Drag-and-Drop Functionality — You can now drag and drop files and directories from a Linux or Windows host to a Linux, Solaris, or Windows guest, and vice versa.


I wonder why it is not working for you.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

Yahoo, it worked. After installing VMWare tools I can drag & drop files. 80% problems solved now.

But my cursors are reversed now. U know like they are for left hand person.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

for the cursors, just goto system>prefs and select the theme u want. problem solved!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu from scratch*

How?
Install a package from synaptic called "galternatives"
run "galternatives" from a terminal

.browse in the left pane for x-cursor-theme.select it and look at right pane and select the right one for U.perhaps the first option:
/etc/X11/core.theme fits.
U may have earlier selected left handers theme(some packages does have)
Hope it fixes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh...k, so I can drag & drop files now which are good enough for file sharing. Atleast something better then nothing.

Now after installing vmware tools & rebooting the VMWare 2 problems are there

1) My cursors are all fliped horizontaly. I haven't touched the cursor pointer orientation thing so far, just installed gcursor & the JaguarX cursor theme.

2) Windows Borders are gone (((( no more close minimize maximize buttons are showing.

Infra_red_dude

I am a Windows User, whose gonna uses manuals anyway


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

you need to haf gcursor installed for that, sorry missed that point! 

hmm.. the manuals' thing u said is true


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like i may have to re-install ubuntu again. After installing VMWare tool, System menu-> Preference -> Windows says " Cannot start the preference manager for your Windows manager".

I m going to try to uninstall VMware tools, if i don't get the close minimize buttons back then i may have to reinstall Ubuntu. Good thing it is VM


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

Try starting metacity from a terminal window. I am not a GNOME user so can't help you much but we do have lots of them in here...so wait for sometime before you plan a reinstall. Reinstall is a very bad solution in Linux world


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ dont know about vmware,but before reinstalling ubuntu,try when in ubuntu this cmd:
press ALT+F2 to get run dialog
enter "metacity   --replace" and run.whether it gets back ur window borders etc.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

i din face this window border problem when i installed vmware tools. seems to be specific to you. do u remember any other setting that u'd fiddled around wid?

uninstalling vmware tools may prove a bit problematic for ur daily usage. the default vga driver is too slow and the mouse becomes very jerky!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Too late, i m reinstalling. Deleted the old VM. Good thing drag & drop was working & so was /mnt/hgfs so i backed up previously downloaded things for Linux to Windows. Will reply back here after i have configured it again to where i was.

prakka

alt+f2 was not opening anything after this problem started. I m back to windows now & going to sleep. C Ya tomorrow.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ but u can open a terminal and ran that even!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, just reinstalled Ubuntu. Must be somethign i screwed last night cos today after installing Ubuntu the first thing i did was to install VMWare tools on it & it is working fine

1) I got my D:\Downlodss folder of Windows showing in Ubuntu as mnt/hgfs/***

2) Drag & drop is also working fine.

So right now, just update & configuring apps like yesterday. Good thing now I can simply copy paste my GAIM & Firefox profile. I also copied some songs & videos just to check. Not instaing VLC this time cos VM has a 16 MB software emulated graphics card which gives pathetic video quality in VLC player. Files should play, thats it. I know I won't get quality & performance cos it is VM.

About updating, well I just opened Synaptic Package Manager & it asked to update the list from net, so i let update. I find this better then manually editing some file. Remember I m trying to refrain from using CLI as much as possible.

I made the root File Browser.    But synaptic is saying package cache is curropt


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you mean by made the root file browser? Give the exact error which synaptic shows.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Synaptic Worked after a reboot. Just installed GPass.

I m now trying to configure Firefox. In Windows I have my firefox profiles folder saved on another drive then c:\ & I just start firefox using firefox.exe -profilemanager to chose a new profile & give this folders path. Doing the same in Linux too as trying to configure firefox with proper extensions like adblock etc. Need to remake my profile I guess again.

My keyboard is giving problem. wHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN I type the button acts like it is pressed

OK, now the first reason why Linux is not consumer friendly

1) There is no download manager for Linux which can integrate with FIrefox. If there is tell me plz. I tried aria & d4x. They are next to useless


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 30, 2007)

DownThemAll! firefox plugin


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, going to try downthemall. Is it an extension or download manager for firefox


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

now damn it , "i didn't do ny changes to my system" n now it's hangin at login screen , plz help ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys, pidgin 2 beta 7 is out. How do i Install it? I downloaded the tar.gz file which i guess is source code, now how to install?


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) There is no download manager for Linux which can integrate with FIrefox. If there is tell me plz. I tried aria & d4x. They are next to useless


 downloadthemall has already been suggested and it is an excellent solution. If by any chance you don't like it, then you can use flashgot to integrate download managers like d4x etc. in firefox.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2007)

Well DOwnlooad manager problem is solved. Now I need help in how to install  GAIM 2 beta 7? Can someone refer me to either a deb package, synaptic source or something like that from where i can download it.

Leave it, I installed it myself. Downloaded the deb package for Pidgin after searching on google. So flaw 2

2) Beta apps are not there in synaptic even if i want to install them.

Now looking for updated Guification plugin for beta 7

Anyway, I played an  AVI video & Ubuntu told me to download gstreamer codec automatically as expected, neat. It said "make sure it is legal in your country" . However 3gp files do not give audio.

I am still looking for a proper dock application to emulate Mac OS X dock.
 Here is my desktop so far. Now is there  anyway of getting compositing effects like shadows etc? is that what beryl do?

Here is how my desktop looks like  (hides from Macboys)

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/5683/71001058oi5.th.jpg

Here is a Linkin Park Video Playing.

*img479.imageshack.us/img479/5462/shotwb4.th.jpg

I installed the restricted packages & JAVA, wma doesn't playes in Totem but plays in Rhythembox. Isn't there something like centralised codecs which every player can use?


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Well DOwnlooad manager problem is solved.


and I hope your FUD gets over soon too.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I installed it myself. Downloaded the deb package for Pidgin after searching on google. So flaw 2


if you don't find a deb, then install it using checkinstall



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> However 3gp files do not give audio.


 I don't know about gstreamer but there was this problem in w32codecs you needed to compile w32codecs with amr support. Try to check for gstreamer codecs with amr. 3gp files use amr for audio normally. So, it seems you're missing some amr codecs.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I am still looking for a proper dock application to emulate Mac OS X dock.


there's avant dock it seems pretty much like MacOS one but I've never used it and I guess it needs beryl to get that proper look but give it a try, I've never used it myself.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I installed the restricted packages & JAVA, wma doesn't playes in Totem but plays in Rhythembox. Isn't there something like centralised codecs which every player can use?


 what backend for totem? xine or gstreamer?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2007)

Actuilly Download manager problem is not solved. I just got downloadthemall extension which forms from firefox but is not a standalone download manager. Oh well, in ubuntu there is only one browser by default so it does the job but i can't customize it much.

@ mehul

whats checkinstall? I still got that tar.gz file which is source code. How do i compile that? is there something like Gdebi for tar.gz which can automatically compile it. Also beta packages are not there in synaptic how to enable those.

The default media player for videos is Totam. I just followed the noob proof way, played a file & it said to install codecs, so i did. Now DIvX playes fine using gstreamer but 3gp do not. My music collection is in WMA which was not playing in rythembox so i installed Ubuntu restricted packages which was about 32 MB+ with JAVA runtime too using Add\Remove program. Now if i open Rythembox & then play wma it plays fine but not all files for some reason beyond my knowledge. It skips some songs, however if i double click on a wma it opens in totem & refuces to play, it says internal error. I downloaded the latest deb & installed for W32 codecs too. So question

3) How do i associate the wma file to always open with rythembox.

VLC for some reason is just not starting so i uninstalled it, Reinstalling it, too bad it doesn't provides minimize to tray. Like I said, isn't there some unified codec database so that all codecs play in all players?

I got avant dock in form of source code, so again it is useless for me as there is no GUI package manager for tar.gz

about backend for totam. I don't know, i haven't changed anything so must be default, i guess gstreamer cos it told me to download gstreamer packages

totem backend is gstreamer, & gr8 music is playing with no media player running  how do i stop it.


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

With wget around I don't see why linux would need another download manager, though there are a couple of them around.
why do you insist on getting everything in source form? If you want source form learn to manage it, it will need you to understand the working of CLI. If you don't want to learn CLI well then use the PACKAGE MANAGER. Avant dock has to be there in the repositories just that it may require you to add an extra one.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2007)

Totem had gstreamer backend. & again a problem. I removed the gstreamer backend & switched to XINE. Now divx videos won't play in totem but wma does.


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

^^ Install totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs


----------



## freebird (May 1, 2007)

libxine1-ffmpeg it should be ? along with totem-xine or totem-gstreamer.also totem-gstreamer improved a LOT.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2007)

right now i m in linux. 

OK, so totem & rythembox both with Gstreamer backend doesn't play some of my wma files. But they play DivX AVI fine. Now the performance & frame rates is choopy but that i can understand cos i m playing in VM. Or maybe some hardware problem.

So going to follow what u guys just said, hope it works. I am uninstalling TOtem-gstreamer & installing totem-XINE & Libxine ffmpeg.

By the way, what does backend means? Is Totem 2 things? like gstreamer playback engine + a GUI skin using that playback engine?


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

^^ libxine-extracodecs will automatically install libxine1-ffmpeg


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2007)

Thats it, linux got some serious shortcomings with multimedia playback. Can we have a single all in one player? cos Linux does need one seriously.

Just installed Totem-xine & libxine-extra codecs & libxine-ffmpeg. Now all my wma play fine in Totem but still they don't play in rhythmbox. For video playback in totem XINE sux, if the quality of gstreamer is that good in totem in VM that I can just imagine what it will be in a regular computer.

I am back to gstreamer backend in totem. Atleast videos play fine but this brings me back to where I started, lack of WMA playback in Totem & rhythmbox

So, is there any aduio player for linux using XINE backend cos XINE is atleast playing all my WMAs.

When one thing works other doesn't. I tried using mplayer but it cannot play a playlist & only playes one file at a time. If you have a working wma/audio player for linux let me know]

Well I prefer Gstreamer in Totem so i m installing all the gstreamer .10.xxxx version plugins in synaptic. something will work atleast I hope. What is "bad" set?

@ Mehul

No luck with 3gp file so far

VLC PLayer for some reason doesn't give any audio output.

I forgot to mention, the UI fonts are very bad in Ubuntu, atleast to me they don't look nice. I M changing all of them manually to segoe UI right now.


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats it, linux got some serious shortcomings with multimedia playback. *Can we have a single all in one player?* cos Linux does need one seriously.


No we cannot and we do not want it either. The whole Linux community is moving towards keeping things simple by splitting things between engines & GUI and that is how it should be. If you don't like GUI of a particular player, you can have a new one but you can keep the same engine. This reduces the redundancy and in-turn increases the capacity of developers to focus on improving a particular part of the project. For example: GStreamer/Xine developers can work on improving the core engine or back-ends while Totem/Kaffeine/KMplayer/Amarok developers can concentrate on improving the user interface part.





> If you have a working wma/audio player for linux let me know


I am not a GNOME user but all my WMA files play fine on Audacious/Amarok with Xine engine. BTW since you are already using Linux...why not try Amarok (arguably the best audio player on planet)?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

amarok uses XINE right? but it's for kde means 48 MB Download in GNOME. I finished my work in linux but will try this amarok tomorrow. I wrote my verdict about the sorry state of linux which I will post tomorrow


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

Using amaork or exaile or rhythmbox are the same.whatever backends it have.It will depend on personal choices whether GNOME or kde for DE.
as reg so called sorry state u gonna post.I dont understand.3gp videos can be very well played in Linux.
I tried playing some clips from *3gpforfree.net/ and it all played very smoothly.
did u installed gstreamer plugins as per:
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
install gstreamer0.10 plugins-all or @tleast gst-ugly to have these fuctionality.


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> amarok uses XINE right? but it's for kde means 48 MB Download in GNOME. I finished my work in linux but will try this amarok tomorrow. I wrote my verdict about the sorry state of linux which I will post tomorrow


 get the amarok-xine package.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

@ prakka

3GP Video does playes in totem but not the audio. Same goes with many other wma's of mine which do not give audio output with even VLC Player.

I m downloading Amarok xine, cos i already got all possiber gstreamer packages & ugly pack


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

^ I got audio everything working.btw do u have a muted volume?jus check


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

lolz,....audio is fine. I got audio in some files while not in some others.

Looks like ubuntu isn't for me. I need to download lods of things, will check if Kubuntu 7.04 is good

Hmm....amarok worked, so that does it for me, the trial is over & I m back to Windows. Like I have said many times & I am saying it again, Linux has potential but right now it is nowhere close to Windows or Mac in desktop usage for mass acceptance. Obviously some fan boys will bash me saying "who the hell told me to try Linux". Well, I did it cos I had 2 days to spare & i just wanted to.

1) Linux without internet is nothing. Synaptic helps a lot but you will have to rely on the repository for packages. If some application is not in synaptic then u r mostly out of luck

2) Most of the apps which are not available in the native .deb format, have no other way to install for a general user.

I found some packages in either rpm format or source code of tar.gz. Now, I tried converting the rpm to deb using alien, it made the deb file but on installation it didn't show up in GAIM. So either wait or search for .deb or be out of luck. There is no guarantee that converted rpm will work.

Hardcore users can always go ahead & compile from the source code, but here is the thing again. In ubuntu deb packages installed automatically using gdebi which I really liked so why not something for these source code? Why not something which can write these commands automatically

./configure
make
make install

instead of the user to read a readme file to compile it? Just compile using the default settings cos general user will not enter commands like -gcc-g4 etc to optimize it. In other words make compiling from source an easy GUI based task not a command line based task with an application like gdebi.

3) I on my trial refrained from using the command line as much as possible. Its 2007, a general home user doesn't want to learn commands & type them, even though some might argue that command line is easy. For some users it is, for some it is not.

4) A unified codec system is very much required. There is gstreamer & XINE. Now I don't know which one is better but in Totem using gstreamer & every plug-in available for gstreamer installed, I was not able to play all of my wma files. With XINE backend I was able to play all my wma files in totem but again the video quality suffered which I am attributing to the VMware video card (Software emulated).

Linux has no proper music player & library manager available. I used exaile & rythembox which both are based on gstreamer so the same problem as above. Some wma played while some did not. I couldn't even switch the engine to XINE in these. I installed everything, restricted codecs, win32 codecs, XINE FAAD everything, still no go.

Like I said a unified codec approach is really required. So that all codec’s are at a single location & shared, meaning all the media players can use the same codecs. If I go in control panel & select the XINE engine means all the media players switch automatically to XINE engine. Some users might argue but this is a good thing that Windows have been using from ages. Unified direct show codecs for audio & videos which results in any media player which is directshow compatible to play using that centralized codec.

Or if u do want to use multiple engines then make a player such that it switches the engine if one engine is not able to play a file. Like in my case, totem should have switched to XINE engine automatically when it encountered new WMAs.

About photo management in Linux, well I was not expecting an ACDSee clone but atleast an XNView clone. Again both FSpot & gthumb are not upto the mark. FSpot doesn’t shows a folder view while gthumb doesn’t let me increase the thumbnail size. Anyway, gthumb was a bit good. Again, linux needs some good apps to achieve desktop acceptance. Fpost & gthumb are severally limited in features compared to any windows counterpart.

These 2 point, audio video & photo management summarize the multimedia flaws of linux. Unless these are solved Linux is not a threat to Windows in desktop market.

Now coming to the usability part. I wanted rythembox to be my default audio players. Means when I click on wma file it should open in rythembox instead of totem. How do I do that? I selected an audio file -> & the open with dialog in from Windows 98 in functionality. I had to write rythembox cos it was not showing up in the dialog. Ok fine, I wrote but it opened rythembox but didn’t play the file as I intended for it to. There was some other command like “ rythembox –u “ or something like that. Go tell this to a noob who is just trying to play an mp3.

I tried GAIM for IM & it looked & worked like some 2001 era chat client. No webcam support, no voice chat support. (yahoo can be attributes that it is proprity)

I went to Trash & where is the "restore" button?

From quite some time I saw Linux users advertising & bashing MS in this forum. Here is the thing; you all need to understand one thing that singing this “MS is monopoly” song will not help you in achieving anything. Instead making proper things will help u instead. Stop singing the  tune that MS in monopoly & we windows users are blind, why should we bother so much with Linux when Windows does everything already without slowing us in any manner. There are many users who do not mind paying money for less hassle. This is how the software industry started, you pay me money & I will make software for u. What wrong in it? Ok, free stuff in money is good for home users but again, make Linux good enough then so that it is at least comparable to Windows or Mac in features.

No one was able to help me here in even compiling a package. Kalpik was the only linux user sensible enough who really is a helper. Appreciated man.

One thing which closed source companies & GPL makers should do is that closed source companies should relese decoders for things like music format or video format in closed source & GPL should allow these properity packages to be included in Linux distro. Decoders are free to use & distribute, it's just GPL which is holding back linux distros to include such packages. Whats the problem in colaborating? Linux has some potential but unless it has enough features, it is not even close to beating or competing the rest of the 2 main desktop OS.


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Whats the problem in colaborating?


 Cos closing the source sucks and patents suck even more. Knowledge is free and it needs to be shared freely.


----------



## freebird (May 2, 2007)

Will post soon with detail.the audio problem u mentioned and playing .wma,.wmv files are not at all faced by me and many others.
but You missed a BIG point.
Linux is NOT Windows:


> *Problem #1: Linux isn't exactly the same as Windows.*
> 
> You'd be amazed how many people make this complaint. They come to Linux, expecting to find essentially a free, open-source version of Windows. Quite often, this is what they've been told to expect by over-zealous Linux users. However, it's a paradoxical hope.
> The specific reasons why people try Linux vary wildly, but the overall reason boils down to one thing: They hope Linux will be better than Windows. Common yardsticks for measuring success are cost, choice, performance, and security. There are many others. But every Windows user who tries Linux, does so because they hope it will be better than what they've got.
> ...


 more:
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

@ mehul

closed source doesn't sux. Software patents do suck though. Lets rade the Patent office of america  together. 

By the way, amarok also didn't play all WMAs. No worries cos this even I would blame on MS for not relesing even proprity decoders which they should. They will just get another market of users who can play wma files easily.

@ freebird

You are absolutely right. Linux is not Windows. Linux provides only 40% features of Windows so obviously Windows is much better. There are many users who will like to go for windows either legally or pirated cos it just works for them.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 2, 2007)

Well saurav, your comments baffled me especially when many here are praising Linux and showing Windows in bad-light. Your comments came just in time I am trying out Linux. From past 1 week or so, I have been in the process of downloading Foresight Linux. Now it's done and in a while I am going to try out GNOME using the Foresight Linux distro. But this long thread is making me think twice. However, that doesn't refrain me from trying out. All linux gurus here, I hope you all will help me out...


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

Please don't let a useless "rant" scare you away but when you use Linux...use it with Open Mind. Linux is not Windows and you cannot keep saying..."Oh this was in Windows...not in Linux...negative point". Rants can go as long as any one wants. If I had the energy, I could have also come up with a two page long rant claiming Windows has 60% less features then Linux. Would you believe me?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

El moooooooooooo

that wasen't a rant ok, that was my own experience which I faced in linux.



> Linux is not Windows and you cannot keep saying..."Oh this was in Windows...not in Linux...negative point


Here is the thing, to those who you are saying to switch to Linux will obviously expect similar features from Windows. I just found out Linux lacks many features. The moment you start customising it it shows it's ugly face. This time you cannot say that I have not tried linux. I tried it extensively from the last 3 days for timepass.



> I could have also come up with a two page long rant claiming Windows has 60% less features then Linux.


 Plz do post some things in which windows has low features compared to Linux. Will be an eye opener for us.

@ kiran

If you got broadband connection then do try linux. We really need to show to the world where Linux lacks  & prevails & that the linux users should start making things properly & concentrate on improving the potential of Linux insted of singing the "M$ Monopoly" tune.

*Next Up, MacOS X 10.4.9 on my PC  (Real installation)*


----------



## mediator (May 2, 2007)

@gx : U surprise me. This is the first time I'm seing a noobie taking so much time to get settled!
Y r u wasting ur time on VMWare? Install Ubuntu on a separate partition. Sabayon Linux is easy and good for extreme noobies, even the extreme lamers r liking it!  U may try that. 



> This time you cannot say that I have not tried linux. I tried it extensively from the last 3 days for timepass.


 And please I request u if u want to learn linux then do it with an open mind. It seems u have created this thread to prove how hard Linux is for a noobie and use it as a back up for ur statements in some debates or to show that there r people dumber than Americans? 



> If you got broadband connection then do try linux. We really need to show to the world where Linux lacks & prevails & that the linux users should start making things properly & concentrate on improving the potential of Linux insted of singing the "M$ Monopoly" tune.
> 
> Next Up, MacOS X 10.4.9 on my PC (Real installation)


 Is that a proof of what I said above? And yes please do show the world where linux has its pros and cons as it is a duty of an MVP. Most of the people still have the rumour that it is for geeks. I hope u show the latest linux distros to them and not pocket linux!!

*ubuntuguide.org is the place where most of the noobie questions have been answered in a step by step manner. Please visit it.
So if u wanna learn something that has a learning curve attached to it, then u shud remove any hatred u have for it.

For using windows properly, I had to struggle for 2 years. I didn't know how to install things, doing stuff with "regedit" etc. I used to install 2 antiviruses on Win98, copy start menu shortcuts to floppy thinking that they r needed to start a program and didn't even know how to shutdown properly. It was just a straight main power off thing! And then I used to call system engineers. This is the situation prevailing in most of the houses today also where there is no computer literate and all that people and oldies do is to type a word document and surf the net. They don't even know how to install windows. And then they call system engineers. So u have to have patience for wateva new u r trying. Learning is never a waste. I gradually learnt windows, how it works, what all is needed and that saved me from calling the system engineer who used to bankrupt me on every visit. Asking for help here and when someone gives help u say "Too late, I reinstalled the whole thing....etc" is just a sign of immaturity and short temperedness!

So if u further wanna mock Linux closed mindedly then be my guest. Ur statements here r telling the purpose of this thread u have created!!



> Plz do post some things in which *windows has low features compared to Linux.* Will be an eye opener for us.


 Linux can read/write fat,read ntfs partitions by default. Its a pity that windows can't even read the linux partitions! 
and for features....Y not compare the kernel itself?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55629&highlight=kernel

As the thread creator says "You can judge the winner."! 

I hope that was an eye opener. For full fledged enlightenment, use Linux without having any hatred for it....with an open mind!


----------



## The Outsider (May 2, 2007)

aint got much to say but IMO being pessimistic won't help at all


----------



## freebird (May 2, 2007)

First of all,@gx_saurav,Ur review may be better if u tried Ubuntu or any Linux distro from a hdd partn.
To all New wanna be Ubuntu Linux users,First Check below site after install:
*ubuntuguide.org



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If you got broadband connection then do try linux. We really need to show to the world where Linux lacks  & prevails & that the linux users should start making things properly & concentrate on improving the potential of Linux insted of singing the "M$ Monopoly" tune.


Oh!Now I understood,U though GNU/Linux is only for BB users waah!
I started using Linux even before i got an internet connxn (dial up!) that's way back in 2003!I used it for a month or so with additional CD's to configure.

But that was before.Now Ubuntu got DVD,OPen SUse does got most of its packages installed by default.even Debian comes in with DVD's and a no of CD's to trash ur claim.
as @eddie said ur review is here bcoz u wanted it to be bashing Open Source and lacks Open Mindness.
Now with ur review  			  			#*58*


> 1) Linux without internet is nothing. Synaptic helps a lot but you will have to rely on the repository for packages. If some application is not in synaptic then u r mostly out of luck


I think i answered it in early paragraph.Ubuntu by default packages only those which are frequently used by average users.Linux cant take multimedia by default bcoz of the various licenses and patents.FOSS hardies  like me in turn changes all my audio even videos to ogg vorbis and ogg theora even!


> 2) Most of the apps which are not available in the native .deb format, have no other way to install for a general user.




```
@debian-sid:~# apt-get install 
Display all 27746 possibilities? (y or n)
```
^^ see i pressed TAB key twice to just see how many packages are available via apt.native .deb is advicable and Debian and Ubuntu makes 90% of packages and most new packages u see for install from source are may be already queued in Debian and Ubuntu for a release!
Installing from Source-U can do it it two ways
1)after ./configure && make
do a checkinstall to make a .deb package.(apt-get install checkinstall)
2)GNU Stowapt-get install stow)
GNU Stow helps the sysadmin organise files under /usr/local/ by allowing each piece of software to be installed in its own tree under /usr/local/stow/, and then using symlinks to create the illusion that all the software is installed in the same place.

I know of many new Linux users searching for source packages while .deb apt repos are already available!just be in sync in ubuntu forums.


> 3) I on my trial refrained from using the command line as much as possible. Its 2007, a general home user doesn't want to learn commands & type them, even though some might argue that command line is easy. For some users it is, for some it is not.


^^ this is ridiculous!.Command Line is the power source in UNIX* and its a privilage.but MAC effectively hides it,making its users not tasting CLI power.
Now see,what u see in win32 "cmd" is NOT U see in a shell like bash which by pressing TAB key completes the commands and more.Command Line makes it available to you the real stats of ur system to You.
You dont buy a book for commands in Linux unlike in Windows.All documentations are already packed in the system(most of them,even u missed a command doc,just google "man cmdname")
in man package.U just need to use it as "man commandname" and it releases.
In Today or tomorrow also Linux and UNIX® must be carrying command line.A small set of commands are only used by most.
Yes,Linux Newbies must be knowing something like nano editor(very easy) as of now to edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf for correcting DIsplay drivers etc.this is my experiance.I have a question?does windows user's Virtual TTY's?runlevels?
Now increasing ur knowledge with using bash shell or any in CLI is not a sin,eh?

just for You:a newbie command line guide:
*www.linuxhelp.net/newbies/


> 4) A unified codec system is very much required. There is gstreamer & XINE. Now I don't know which one is better but in Totem using gstreamer & every plug-in available for gstreamer installed, I was not able to play all of my wma files. With XINE backend I was able to play all my wma files in totem but again the video quality suffered which I am attributing to the VMware video card (Software emulated).


gstreamer as of v 0.10 is almost well integrated.xine is a library which can use different player gui,for that matter mplayer too(available for win32 too)
Totem-xine and totem-gstreamer both worked very well in my Ubuntu installation.
Linux distros cant carry by default many multimedia apps and format support due to patents,license restrictions etc,the foremost being M$ wma,wmv etc codecs(which u can play by w32codecs pkg installed)
with all these plugins installed any Linux distro can play Multimedia audio-video content at ease.


> Linux has no proper music player & library manager available. I used exaile & rythembox which both are based on gstreamer so the same problem as above. Some wma played while some did not. I couldn't even switch the engine to XINE in these. I installed everything, restricted codecs, win32 codecs, XINE FAAD everything, still no go.
> 
> Like I said a unified codec approach is really required. So that all codec’s are at a single location & shared, meaning all the media players can use the same codecs. If I go in control panel & select the XINE engine means all the media players switch automatically to XINE engine. Some users might argue but this is a good thing that Windows have been using from ages. Unified direct show codecs for audio & videos which results in any media player which is directshow compatible to play using that centralized codec.
> 
> Or if u do want to use multiple engines then make a player such that it switches the engine if one engine is not able to play a file. Like in my case, totem should have switched to XINE engine automatically when it encountered new WMAs.


This is FUD!.Linux got* 100's *of players for video and audio which are very capable.exaile and rhythmbox plays very well here.may be in that case u dont have esd sound server running that u can enable by going to menu System>Preferences>SOund>Sounds=enable sound mixing(esd) or via gstreamer-properties from a run dialog(ALT+F2)

all my test .wma,.wmv files played with out any glitch!FUDing ?
For ur Debian/Ubuntu to play all these codecs(try from installed partn in hdd,I dont know anything about Vmware)
Use Automatix to install all these codecs and other support.


> *Automatix2*
> 
> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. The Ubuntu community doesn't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu.
> 
> ...


*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Automatix2
OR
try these from a terminal(Applications>Accessories>Terminal)

```
:~$apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad 
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-tools
```
and for windows media download and double click to install w32codecs.
*www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
and read more about RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs


> About photo management in Linux, well I was not expecting an ACDSee clone but atleast an XNView clone. Again both FSpot & gthumb are not upto the mark. FSpot doesn’t shows a folder view while gthumb doesn’t let me increase the thumbnail size. Anyway, gthumb was a bit good. Again, linux needs some good apps to achieve desktop acceptance. Fpost & gthumb are severally limited in features compared to any windows counterpart.


there are many a s/w available for this.Dont expect Windows Clones be available mostly for all apps.
as with ACdsee like ui,try gtksee - GTK-based clone of ACDSee (an image viewer) for widows movers.


> These 2 point, audio video & photo management summarize the multimedia flaws of linux. Unless these are solved Linux is not a threat to Windows in desktop market.


these are not the flaws of Linux,but of the License and legal restrictions that cant be accepted along with a GPLed Kernel and to distros which mosty composed Of GNU softwares .But..........U can buy a Linux with all these proprietory codecs installed by default for eg:SUse Linux(not opensuse),Linspire etc (even something called freespire also bundles these all)


> Now coming to the usability part. I wanted rythembox to be my default audio players. Means when I click on wma file it should open in rythembox instead of totem. How do I do that? I selected an audio file -> & the open with dialog in from Windows 98 in functionality. I had to write rythembox cos it was not showing up in the dialog. Ok fine, I wrote but it opened rythembox but didn’t play the file as I intended for it to. There was some other command like “ rythembox –u “ or something like that. Go tell this to a noob who is just trying to play an mp3.


stop these waste whining.
Simple to associate any apps to be the default for that purpose.for eg: as u told to make rhythmbox,the default audio player,just right click the media>properites and browse to Open With to select the player as default.
“ rythembox –u “ is u dont mind that.just enter rhythmbox and start playing


> I tried GAIM for IM & it looked & worked like some 2001 era chat client. No webcam support, no voice chat support. (yahoo can be attributes that it is proprity)
> I went to Trash & where is the "restore" button?


Yes,In IM with video support etc LInux still lags,as with  the no of games for this platform too.
As with Trash,dont compare with Windows as u did again.restore?why!bcoz a UNIX/Linux users got only /home/username directory to work with!all other areas are locked for local user and external ppl too.drag-n-drop is supported in trash.
In nautilus>preferences>U can have a delete command too if u want.
the virtues of Linux can be seen:
*whylinuxisbetter.net
Now be opened to Linux and FOSS philospohy,that one thing windows fanatic users lacks


----------



## eddie (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> that wasen't a rant ok, that was my own experience which I faced in linux.


Your experience would have mattered if you would have actually used Linux with an Open mind. Your post clearly shows that you just wanted a certificate that you "used" Linux but it is far from reality. If you would have honestly wanted to use and experience Linux then you would have seen excellence at the very FIRST STEP. Have you seen any official release from Microsoft booting to a completely usable system right from CD? NO!!! Did you even mention it in your rant? NO!!! Try connecting your printers, scanners, USB drives to that CD booted system and you will have all of them working. Did you mention that? NO!!! You kept ranting about wma's. *Seriously Saurav...we all know you are a partial person and we have started to accept you like that but please don't try to paint yourself as unpartial. You can't manage it...you just can't!!!*


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

I want MR.WIndows fanatics to show me a workinG BIshta OS without any drivers installed?possible kya?
Linux kernel includes most free drivers,but some hardware companies are not yet opened up their standards,hence Linux support for those H/w looks minimum.
GNU/Linux and FOSS ROCKS!!!

Open Minds makes the way for faster growth of Technologies by sharing.unlike the devil which protects inventions and sues others if they got some technologies developed themself.
eg:double clicking ur mouse is fscking patented into Bill gates Brain!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

My god didn't know using Linux as a user mind only will create so much bashing. Mehul was right "why the hell did I tried Linux  ".


> And please I request u if u want to learn Linux then do it with an open mind.



What would I do with an open mind? I m a home user & I want my work to be done. Linux was unable to do it so I said it here. Did I do something wrong here?



> So if u wanna learn something that has a learning curve attached to it, then u shud remove any hatred u have for it.



This is the biggest problem with Linux & its users. Everyone doesn't want to learn. I tried not to learn anything just like a noob to a new computer & followed what was said to me on screen. I was working as a complete computer illiterate when it comes to Linux. 



> For using windows properly, I had to struggle for 2 years. I didn't know how to install things, doing stuff with "regedit" etc. I used to install 2 antiviruses on Win98, copy start menu shortcuts to floppy thinking that they r needed to start a program and didn't even know how to shutdown properly.



Plz bhai, do not compare Ubuntu with Windows 98 or Ubuntu with Vista . What benefit will an open mind do to me if I m unable to play my music or manage my over 2000 pics collection? As a user I want my work to be done, that’s it.



> First of all,@gx_saurav,Ur review may be better if u tried Ubuntu or any Linux distro from a hdd partn.



Why, ok fine I understand there are benefits obviously. I tried in VMware but in this thread I never said Linux is slow. I know it is slow cos it is running in VM with 512 MB RAM given to VM. I just wanted to check the usability & features which I found VMware good enough to do in.



> Oh!Now I understood,U though GNU/Linux is only for BB users waah!
> I started using Linux even before I got an internet connxn (dial up!) that's way back in 2003!I used it for a month or so with additional CD's to configure.



And? Care to explain how much you had to download? I had to download 230 MB data to get things to work (that’s the size of my /cache/apt/archives folder). The offline package management is very bad in Linux. If deb is not there, all which is available it source code which doesn't installs using some gdebi like app. M I wrong when I say you need a fast internet connection (broadband) to get things to work in Linux? I faced the problem so I mentioned here.



> But that was before.Now Ubuntu got DVD,OPen SUse does got most of its packages installed by default.even Debian comes in with DVD's and a no of CD's to trash ur claim.



Fine, so you saying that if I had DVD version installed I wouldn't need to download anything? Gr8, will check this too.



> Installing from Source-U can do it it two ways



Yup, I did that & it gave me error that C Compiler can't make executables which later on Kalpik told me that I need development libraries. Another big download so I went on to find a deb package for avant window navigator which I was unable to.



> Command Line is the power source in UNIX*



Yo, bro I know it is, but what would a home user prefer more?

Typing "play linkin park - what have I done.wma"

Or double clicking a file. CLI is good, but home users will try to stay away from it.

& No, the last time I used dos in Windows was in 1999 when I was learning computers in school.  I don't like it even in Windows.


> Linux distros cant carry by default many multimedia apps and format support due to patents,license restrictions etc,the foremost being M$ wma,wmv etc codecs(which u can play by w32codecs pkg installed)
> with all these plugins installed any Linux distro can play Multimedia audio-video content at ease.



For this & many more lines below. I installed everything possible using XINE & gstreamer in Ubuntu. Kalpik gave me whole sudo apt get ***gstreamer code & everything was installed. Still, gstreamer played some WMA's while it didn't play some others. But XINE did, though screwing up the video quality. Now tell me what to do? I installed W32 codec, the ugly & bad pack too. Still no go. I mentioned myself that amarok played all songs using XINE so in the end I was using amarok for audio with XINE & Totem for video with gstramer. Compare that to windows where these files play of the box.

What’s ESD sound driver? If they were not available then why some wma were playing while some were not? I do agree that Linspire or Suse should be advertised more but without spreading FUD like Mac ads.

I do say that MS should release decoders for WM Codec.



> just right click the media>properites and browse to Open With to select the player as default.
> “ rythembox –u “ is u dont mind that.just enter rhythmbox and start playing



You think I didn't do it? It started rythembox & didn't play the file nor associated it. I clicked on play button & then it played. I tried doing the same "Open with" Amarok still no go. Ok fine, what If I don't know the command for rythembox, then? It was not showing in that list of available apps.


----------



## mediator (May 3, 2007)

> What would I do with an open mind? I m a home user & *I want my work to be done. Linux was unable to do it so I said it here.* Did I do something wrong here?


 When exactly did u do ur work when u cudn't even set up Ubuntu right which is one of the easiest distro for the noobies? I dunno if their is a category dumber than that which needs to be told explicitly to have a "common sense"! Quite ironic that they can't have common sense in setting up Ubuntu! So yes u did "something" wrong here. U left ur common sense behind!!



> This is the biggest problem with Linux & its users. *Everyone doesn't want to learn. I tried not to learn anything just like a noob to a new computer & followed what was said to me on screen.* I was working as a complete computer illiterate when it comes to Linux.


 Like I said before "Learning is never a waste". If u don't want to learn anything, then y did u even started this thread? Parents obviously can't make their obese child healthy if he keeps on eating unhealthy stuff all the time can they? The child needs to be patient and shud give up his hatred towards vegetables and fruits. 

So just like u learnt windows and adapted to it, have patience here too.




> Plz bhai, do not compare Ubuntu with Windows 98 or Ubuntu with Vista . What benefit will an open mind do to me if I m unable to play my music or manage my over 2000 pics collection? As a user I want my work to be done, that’s it.


 Atleast win98 didn't have that file copying issue that VISTA suffers with! So again if u want ur work to be done then have patience. U r saying like VISTA can play all the formats when it is installed nude! It can't even support most of the hardwares. U have to install 3rd party drivers. And then u say u r being impartial and wateva!



> Yo, bro I know it is, but *what would a home user prefer more*?
> 
> Typing "play linkin park - what have I done.wma"
> 
> Or double clicking a file. CLI is good, *but home users will try to stay away from it.*


 Majority of home users can't even install windows, so shud they stay away from it? Depends? I think I already eloborated about CLI being easy and effective than GUI in many cases and about "the ease of use" u r so concerned with. Please don't sing the same tune now!

Its better to show some experience and not to boast about ur inexperience. Have some self respect man! If u don't like people enlightening others about MS-monopoly, then this is in now way a fitting reply to them by showing ur inexperience and immaturity. U may try to show where Linux still lags in return or ateast verify MS's FUDs about linux. Wat say?


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

@gx_sourav:seriously Man!U love only Windows!.I am fed up with ur accuses!!I cared to answer to ur accues(not doubts!!) and ur here to put tar on Linux and Open SOurce aint u?
Then why Ubuntu and many GNU/Linux distros are getting popular and taking Windows Vista's market?It is due to be a superior product and Open SOurce.Your accusicion are wrong.because I personally had installed Ubuntu on my friend's and even helped installing a newbie windows user via phone, Linux on his PC's.The so called Windows XP users they were ready to accept the change;to say more they got acquainted to GNOME fast.they are Open for Changes.They dont start comparing this and that.Only thing called was "does our win partn mounted?".
You are Only a M$ Lover;whether U like it or not.leave below tags from ur mind 
MVP,Windows, Vista,Bill Gates,Not ready to accept Open Source
^^leave all of these and come here to try Linux We are ready.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

Yup, I am a windows lover cos it does my work properly, insted of me configuring it. 

Meditator, just like Windows requiring drivers for 3rd party hardware, Linux also needs you to install 3rd party drivers isn't it? 

pquote]When exactly did u do ur work when u cudn't even set up Ubuntu right which is one of the easiest distro for the noobies? [/quote]

Plz no fights here. I was trying to make a small photo library of 100 pics in ubuntu. the nevigation & customisation was not what I expected from Linux. I wanted a treeview of folders which I didn't get in gthumb & F-Spot.



> eave below tags from ur mind
> MVP,Windows, Vista,Bill Gates,Not ready to accept Open Source-leave it and come here to try Linux We are ready


I just did that and found that Windows does everything I want fine & properly, so why bother switching. It's an OS for gods sake not a life style. If tomorrow GX OS 20009 does my job properly I will switch to it. I have said it & saying it again, Linux has potential but right now it isn't upto the mark to compete with Windows when it comes to features.

By the way, my vacation of 2 days is over, so i m back to windows. Deleted the VM. Got studies to do


----------



## mediator (May 3, 2007)

> Meditator, just like Windows requiring drivers for 3rd party hardware, Linux also needs you to install 3rd party drivers isn't it?


Well I "never" installed any 3rd party driver. U may create a poll to find how many users actually installed any separate drivers! Just like windows update, Linux has also got the update thing from where u get ur kernel updated and hence the latest drivers!! So there is no need to roam around and search for drivers. Just upgrade the kernel!



> Plz no fights here. I was trying to make a small photo library of 100 pics in ubuntu. the nevigation & customisation was not what I expected from Linux. I wanted a treeview of folders which I didn't get in gthumb & F-Spot.


I'm too not into any fight. But have u realised how much time u wasted of ur fellow digitizers who wanted to help? They helped and u said "Sorry, too late...I reinstalled already" and now without any experience u r trying to give ur verdict about it? This is not just annoying, but very "kiddish"!

I don't know much about photo library system! But did u try picassa?


> It's a good idea not to tell Picassa to search your whole hard drive for photos - it found more than 20,000, mostly graphics associated with apps and help files. The good news is that *Picassa's tree view of the file system* made it easy to turn off the unwanted icons et al.


*www.gulker.com/2006/06/13.html
This link atleast tells that u have ur software. Did u even cared to google? Please use some "common sense"! Its not that u'll recieve any help or enlightenment about available softwares telepathically or is it?



> I just did that and found that Windows does everything I want fine & properly, so why bother switching.


Who asked u to switch? But u shudn't have wasted other's time in this silly thread! Noobies usually get their solutions and get satisfied in 2 (or less) pages of the thread they start. I was wondering y is this thread an exception!! 

Now try to get some experience and spend atleast a few months before speaking further!


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

hmm..wasted some effort helping this guy! thinking one of our M$ fanboy is changing...wasted


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

> They helped and u said "Sorry, too late...I reinstalled already" and now without any experience u r trying to give ur verdict about it? This is not just annoying, but very "kiddish"!



Would U mind reading why i reinstalled it? Cos after installing VMWare tools something went wrong & metacity was not starting.



> I don't know much about photo library system! But did u try picassa?



Picassa? For linux. It uses Wine, but what the hack, it would have atleast worked. But isn't that a Windows software, i was looking for a linux software.

I better leave, it was a mistake using Linux. My condition is just like MS now 

Damned if i use linux, damned if i don't



> hmm..wasted some effort helping this guy! thinking one of our M$ fanboy is changing...wasted



What wasted, i appriciate your concern & help. I tried linux thinking it might be good for my needs. I found it is not good enough for my needs so I refused to use it & told here why I disliked it. Simple as that


----------



## mediator (May 3, 2007)

> Would U mind reading why i reinstalled it? Cos after installing VMWare tools something went wrong & metacity was not starting.


 And u want us to believe that now? U already gave ur verdict about LInux by installing Ubuntu that too on VMWARE!!
For any ubuntu noobie the ubuntuguide.org is more than sufficient.




> Picassa? For linux. It uses Wine, but what the hack, it would have atleast worked. But isn't that a Windows software, i was looking for a linux software.


 Another tale where u show ur inexperience, lack of ability to read the links or to google!
*picasa.google.com/linux/download.html



> Damned if i use linux, damned if i don't


 Ur wrong! U wont be "damned" if u use ur "common sense" if any!


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

as with ubuntu reinstall a simple cmd from terminal "metacity --replace" should've done the job.  now wat 2 say?


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 3, 2007)

Guys, Please stop it. Just chill-out. Some Linux users are also too fanatic about Linux. Putting anti-microsoft comments in Signature, Avatar...etc. Why is it necessary? We Windows guys are not indulging in such activities. These things often do the damage provoking flame wars. It's a fact well-known to all that Windows has improved a lot. XP and Vista are some great offerings from Microsoft. Linux is also doing good. There is no need to blame each other. Use the one you like.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

Wise talks Kiran, but then again Linux users are not quiting from advertisement. Its like they are marketing agents for Linux so that whereever they go they sing ther MS monopoly song. I wonder If I was there with freebird, he would have made me switch to Linux on gun point


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2007)

OK stop this crap or I am locking the thread.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

@gx

at first place u shud've told as to what u wanna do. if u wanted to run media files out of the box, wanted some proprietory drivers etc... widout the hassles of installing anything, then u made a wrong choice of distro!

as a home user, if u just wanted to get things done then there are more user friendly (for windows users) distros like this one:

Freespire
*freespire.org/

(use the regular version not the oss version)

freespire supports these out of the box:


> Microsoft Windows Media Technology
> Quicktime 7 Software
> mp3 Software Decoder
> RealPlayer Software
> ...



do try it out and then report back... i doubt if u'll feel the same thing for "home" users after trying it out.

ubuntu doesn't bundle these packages simply coz its against the license. so u had to install a lot of things.... and had difficulty installing it. vaguely comparing ur deed... its like installing Windows 2000 Server and telling that most of the games do not run!!!

there are distros like gentoo which are completely customisable... if u haf a look at those, then u'll feel ubuntu gives more stuff out of the box. its just a matter of choice and requirement. if ubuntu doesn't fit in, then try something else. there's no dearth of linux distros. theres one for everyone!!! 

ps: freespire is based on debian. so its much like ubuntu.....  tho ubuntu is ubuntu!!!  but nevertheless freespire will serve ur purpose. it can even be run as a live cd. so do boot from it in a regular way (not vmware) and give it a try.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 3, 2007)

.@ infra_Red_dude

ok, I will try freespire too. .deb packages should work on it I guess.

@ Mehul

Chill man, I just tried an OS & didn't liked it. This is the whole essence, thats it. Is it required for me to like it if u also like it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Is it required for me to like it if u also like it?


Yes its a software and not love.


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2007)

I would surely recommend sabayon over freespire anyday. 
From what I've heard and seen I doubt if linspire people even work with the community. And their approach to Linux just doesn't feel right as a user, to me. 
Sabayon is a quick and easy way to get started with gentoo. And it's not as difficult as you'd believe from the gentoo hype but it requires you to understand a couple of new things. 
You only need to understand most of the other things if you gonna do a lot of customisations. 
And with binpackages coming soon, the hassle of compiling will be done away with till a huge extent.
And sabayon includes lots of proprietory drivers and codecs out of the box. It also includes some nifty scripts and tools to get started with beryl quite easily.


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

wait for sabayon v3.4 it supports openchrome drivers and more


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

as i said, theres a linux distro for everyone! try both gx.... no harm in using live cd!


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ Mehul
> 
> Chill man, I just tried an OS & didn't liked it. This is the whole essence, thats it. Is it required for me to like it if u also like it?


 I am telling everyone to stop fighting. It's not directed at you only.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 5, 2007)

if u want out of the box eye candy you can even try dreamlinux. it is based on debian too.

*www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/download.html

check out the screenshots. its based on XFCE desktop, so is less less resource hugry than kde or gnome. but it doesn't compromise on eye candy!!!

the reason why i did not recommend sabayon is that, it doesn't support any installation package. u'll hafta obtain the source tarball and compile it. since u are predominantly a windows user and wudn't wanna go thru this i didn't suggest u sabayon. otherwise its a great distro!


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2007)

No you don't have to get the source tarball and compile it on your own. You just have to give emerge command it will download the tarball from gentoo's mirror and compile it for you. And for sissies afraid of a simple CLI command, there's a good GUI frontend in portato.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 5, 2007)

actually i'm myselft keen on trying gentoo and gentoo based distros..... i'll soon do it... since i've downloaded sabayon 3.3.. was waiting for stabe 3.4.. but its ok... i'll give it a try...


----------



## freebird (May 5, 2007)

Me too waiting for sabayon-3.4 although loop1 torrents available.with v3.4,they includes openchrome support for my sucing Via UnichromePro video card


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 7, 2007)

tried dreamlinux... its a cool distro based on debian. very light on resources but doesn't compromise on eye candy! is a mac clone. icons are beautiful, so is the dock. the effects are cool... plus most of the apps are bundled: openoffice, firefox 1.5, xmms, gimp and other standard stuff which u mite need.

guys, give the live cd a shot.....


----------

